# Vets Calais Bank Holiday



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi 

Having booked our ferry to return to UK for Tuesday 29th May 11 a.m. we've just realised that Monday is a Bank Holiday in France and we have a dog which obviously needs its tick and tapeworm treatment between 24 and 48 hours.

Does anyone know a vet who will be working on bank holiday or is there one at the ferry terminal open 24/7?

Thanks 

Marion 

ps We're not very good at planning - think the brain has atrified since we've been in Spain!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just got this of day trippers website

Vets in Calais

Full list and telephone numbers of vets in Nord-Pas de Calais, call 0033 327 96 84 38.

Clinique Vétérinaire du Parc Saint Pierre des Drs Fermé J. M. - 73, rue Aristide Briand (near the Town hall) Tel: 0033 321 34 93 88. Fax: 0033 321 97 16 56. Open: Monday to Friday 9.00am to 7.00pm, Saturday 9.00am to 4.00pm. We notice that consultations are about 100 euro if booked in advance and 200 euro if not.

Centre Vétérinaire Curie - 139, Bd. Curie, 62100. Calais. Tel: 0033 321 82 15 11.

Clinique Vétérinaire du Docteur Nowosad - 138, Bd. La Fayette, 62100. Calais. Tel: 0033 321 36 67 96. Fax: 0033 321 36 05 63.

Clinique Vétérinaire des Salines (Dr. DELVAL Valérie) - 11, Place Crevecoeur, 62100. Calais. Tel: 0033 321 00 71 00. Fax: 0033 321 00 71 09.


you could try ringing see if any will be open

Jacquie


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that, Jacquie. We'll try ringing around (but I suspect we'll be changing our ferry booking).

Marion


----------

